# Rental found!Wyndham Glacier Canyon 2+ bedroom May 30/31-June 2



## sb2313 (May 30, 2014)

We were supposed to move into our new house yesterday, but Chase botched some paperwork so we(myself and my wife plus 4yo, 2yo, and 5 week old kids) now can not close until Monday and we sold our old house thursday.  As much fun as staying with the inlaws all weekend would be, I would prefer to have my own place for the weekend.  Let me know if you have anything that happened to go unrented! Thanks!


----------



## sb2313 (May 30, 2014)

sb2313 said:


> We were supposed to move into our new house yesterday, but Chase botched some paperwork so we(myself and my wife plus 4yo, 2yo, and 5 week old kids) now can not close until Monday and we sold our old house thursday.  As much fun as staying with the inlaws all weekend would be, I would prefer to have my own place for the weekend.  Let me know if you have anything that happened to go unrented! Thanks!



Heading up to dells now, got a 3 bedroom, thanks for the replies!


----------

